# Ebay: BJ Herp



## optical illusion (Dec 8, 2006)

I've bought stuff from Jerry Cole before, I see that he is no longer a registered user on Ebay??? What a pity, he had the best range. 

I wonder why he gave it up... :?


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

he has a big place down this way, visit by appointment only. if you ever get the chance to look, take it! awesome! i think i have a lot..

and a new website:

http://reptilekeeping.net/shop/

if you speak to him, tell him i said hi 

N


----------



## mike mc (Nov 27, 2006)

yea i bought a lot of my stuff off him,sound guy.he told me he was stopping as ebays fees were getting ridiculous


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

thats the thing...ebay is HARD work if u wana make a decent profit from it.. its sickening infact... but yeh urv got the link to the site so cool cool.


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

Well he is just a pricey as most others looking at his website, even more so with his snakes, rep shop by me is cheaper :lol: :lol:


----------



## mike mc (Nov 27, 2006)

fazer600sy said:


> Well he is just a pricey as most others looking at his website, even more so with his snakes, rep shop by me is cheaper :lol: :lol:


his red tails are pricy but the quality of them on the pics look amazing


----------



## optical illusion (Dec 8, 2006)

His live are pricey alright, but I was only buying supplies from him so it was grand.


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

Check this out :shock: 
http://reptilekeeping.net/shop/product_info.php?cPath=1_17_42_126&products_id=1562


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

mike mc said:


> fazer600sy said:
> 
> 
> > Well he is just a pricey as most others looking at his website, even more so with his snakes, rep shop by me is cheaper :lol: :lol:
> ...


Cor £10,000. Somehow i think that'll be staying with him, last time i looked it was only a £1000 (still expensive) :lol: 

http://reptilekeeping.net/shop/product_info.php?cPath=1_17_42_43&products_id=42


----------



## bjherp (Jul 10, 2005)

*Ebay and B.J. Herp*

Hi people,

Just thought i would drop some responses to the thread that is going on about us.

Firstly we have been suspended form e-bay for a period of 30 days, this was due to us pushing our luck with regards the feedback, we were advertising our domain name in the feedback. To help promote our website.

We also were getting very frustrated with e-bay constantly hiking their fees, for which they provide nothing in the way of service.

Also with regards the pricing of some of the "higher" end livestock, this is done so you don't buy them, as we want to keep these animals for future breeding stock.

We put them on the website just to show the genetic possibilitys and patterns that was present within the clutch.

The snakes are all UK captive bred here on site, most "pet shops" as fazer600sy mentions are suppliers that have no care or respect for the animals that they sell. They simply buy up anything that they can and sell as quick as possible with no respect for the animal or customer. 

And many thanks to "mike mc" who correctly understands how we work, our reptiles are QUALITY not QUANTITY like other suppliers.

We work hard to produce some of the best UK Captive Bred species, and we can say our customers rarly have problems with our animals. Not something you can say about the local "snake shop".

Hope all is well to all herpers and check out our website if you need products.

Best regards for a Fangtastic 2007.

P.s have you seen our Caiman as yet??

check them out 

Regards

Jerry Cole
Reptilekeeping.com
B.J. Herp Supplies


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

lol..

your caimen made the BBC news hon!!

i linked the article to some of the other uk forums, don't think i linked it here tho... will find..

nice one on that anyway... i got a nice 6x3x2 fish tank stood empty too at the moment..

how long before they are big enough to eat dave?  lol

N


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

* Smallest alligator species bred*

A type of alligator has been bred along the Dorset coast for the first time in 30 million years, a breeder has said.

Two Cuvier's Dwarf Caiman babies, measuring 10in (25cm) long, are the first of nine to hatch at breeders BJ Herp Supplies in Dorchester.









Adult Cuvier's Dwarf Caimans feed on rodents

The reptiles, which are normally found in the Amazon, are being fed goldfish and insects to help them grow to their full size of 59in (1.5m) long.

The breeders think they are the first of the species to be bred in the UK.

Jerry Cole, reptile expert, said: "Fossil records indicate it's about 30 million years since they were last breeding along the Jurassic Coast in Dorset, give or take a few million years. 

"The babies are miniature versions of the adults, able to do everything from the moment they hatch. They could give you quite a nasty nip."

Mr Cole, who has one male and two female Cuvier's Dwarf Caimans, plans to keep a couple of the babies - the rest will go to zoos and private collectors. 









Paleosuchus palpebrosus is the Latin name for the species

The Cuvier's Dwarf Caiman, which is native to South America, is the smallest species of the alligator family.

Congratulations Jerry!!!!! 

Nerys


----------



## optical illusion (Dec 8, 2006)

Wow Jerry, congratulations!

Hope to see you back on ebay soon!


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

I've bought stuff off you off eBay too! I wondered why you'd gone. I never realised you were Dorset based? How far is Dorchester from, Wareham? My partners grandparents live there nd were dorset based. I'd love to come and have a look at those Figis of yours!


----------



## bjherp (Jul 10, 2005)

> I've bought stuff off you off eBay too! I wondered why you'd gone. I never realised you were Dorset based? How far is Dorchester from, Wareham? My partners grandparents live there nd were dorset based. I'd love to come and have a look at those Figis of yours!


Were not far from Wareham but you would need a car to get to us.

Please note being a working breeders time is constantly running away from us, so please if you do wish to visit make an appointment.

Details can be found of our address etc in the signature below.

Check out some of the images of the Fiji's hatching in our gallery area of the site.


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

Oh yea of course i'd arrange 1st, im not in the habit of dropping in on people!! I've seen all your pics they're amazing, I love the striping on the males. 

Good luck with your breeding this year!

ps. You need a car to get anywhere in dorset!! talk about the sticks?!>!


----------

